# Motorhome tour of the Netherlands need first stopover advice



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Off to the Netherlands for a few weeks in June and looking for a first stopover a few hours from Calais.
We land in France around 10pm and want to put a few hours on the road so aim to get up near the dutch boarder.
Any suggestions for a French Aire or something similar?
We're in a motorhome of course so could just wild camp but would rather have a destination for that first night.

Also any general advice for a motorhome tour of the Netherlands?

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pat

Since it's only 40 miles from Calais to the Dutch border, and Holland is not very big, if you "_put in a few hours_" before stopping you will have shot right through and into Germany! 8O :lol: :lol:

I exaggerate only slightly! :lol:

If you arrive at 10pm that means you will probably not be clear of the docks until approaching 11pm . . . . I would either park up on the docks themselves or go a few miles up the coast and stay at Gravelines or Grand Fort Philippe. (The latter for preference at that time of night.)

Suggestions for Holland? Tell us what your interests are, since that makes all the difference when offering suggestions. :wink: Ideas might range from Arnhem to Ootmarsum - both of which are "_do not miss at any price_" if you are interested, and as boring as hell if you are not! :wink:

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Replies seem a bit thin on the ground this morning.

I can't help a great deal but to say that if you want to drive for a couple of hours from Calais then that will take you out of France (only 40 miles to the Belgian border) so not much point in recommending French stopping places.

At those hours you'll be looking for an aire. Take a look at the MHF Campsite Database map, there are a few along your route. This one might do:

Jachthaven

Netherlands - not much good if you're into hill-walking but some nice camping/touring places.

Enjoy

(Zeb types faster than me.)  

((Though I think his geography is a bit iffy)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> Since it's only 40 miles from Calais to the Dutch border, and Holland is not very big, if you "_put in a few hours_" before stopping you will have shot right through and into Germany! 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I think you mean 40 miles to the Belgian border, Zeb? :roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

PAT-H,

Arrival at 10pm, I would get my head down either at the ferry terminal, or a cite europe, and start afresh in the morning, after a nice warm croissant, jam, and strong coffee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I think you mean 40 miles to the Belgian border, Zeb? :roll:


Senility strikes again Mike. :roll:

Quite correct . . . no point in recommending French Aires when it's only 40 miles before you cross the border. (Even if I did quote the wrong one! :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Netherlands*

Our choice would be Cite of Europe everytime quite and very safe.

Note you cannot camp wild in Holland (hence our 60e fine!)

Paul and Ann


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Although I didn't start this thread, thanks for all of the replies so far - our big summer tour is virtually identical to the OP, other than that we arrive in Dunquerke (for Holland) & arrive at approx 5p.m., local, rather than 10 p.m. Yet again, MHF come up trumps.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Whatever you do, I would suggest you avoid Antwerp and the Kennedy Tunnel during rush hour!

Personally, I would stop at the Yacht Basin in Calais, and after a short stroll into the town leave around 10ish

Malcom


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Avoid the Kennedy Tunnel during rush hour. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

There is definately no rush in the rush hour, we were overtaken by snails.

Ensure you are in the correct lane going thro`tunnel.

A night stop, Gravelines.

dave p


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
I'd gathered that the restriction on wild camping had been lifted a while ago unless that region had implemented it's own lcoal restriction?
Probably not worth the risk anyway.
We're taking our bikes so plan to look for nice rides.
Idealy looking for sites that let us camp up and cycle into local towns to explore.

Also what are peoples suggestions for internet access (other than Mcdonalds) Was looking at a USB dongle for the laptop?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have stayed here a few times and recommended to friends who also had a very enjoyable stay, they have other sister sites around which we also stayed on one of those in more central area it was amazing place.

Both had indoor pools, central one has huge outdoor swimming area and lake, both excellent for cycling. Both take ACSI cards. 
This one is right next too beach, you can cycle to ferry then take train and bikes to Middleburg, a gorgeous town with many large boat rides along the river.

http://www.molecaten.nl/en/napoleon-hoeve/

Mandy


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

tonyt said:


> At those hours you'll be looking for an aire. Take a look at the MHF Campsite Database map, there are a few along your route. This one might do:
> 
> Jachthaven
> 
> ...


The aire at Eeklo is very popular with the Belgians as there is a restaraunt onsite, and so the site gets be full very early. The night we stayed it was full by 4pm.

As others have said, it's also best to avoid the Kennedy Tunnel at peak periods. Absolute nightmare.

My advice would be to stay at Gravelines (F) or even Cite Europe then plan your journey so you get to the Kennedy Tunnel for around 10:30am when traffic moves a lot quicker.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Pat-H said:


> I'd gathered that the restriction on wild camping had been lifted a while ago unless that region had implemented it's own lcoal restriction?


Correct.

*BUT,* since 2009 all regions have implemented their local restrictions. So Netherlands is basically back to the previous status, meaning no wild camping.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

